# Music for dogs



## Kate.val (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi,

I'm Kate, my little Keny has been quite stressed lately and i'm looking for ideas to relax him. I've heard about music especially made for dogs, what do you think about it? Have you ever tried ? Does it work ? Any other relaxing ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

I either play the radio or leave the tv on as "white noise" when I'm gone. Seems to work alright....never heard of music that was made just for dogs. Seems like a goofy marketing ploy. I'd be curious to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

There is a TV network just for dogs, why not radio! 
https://dogtv.com/


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you mean "Through a Dogs Ear". I've been using it for five years. It's on any time we're gone for more than a couple hours.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never really heard of anything like that. I always leave the radio on in my room so it isn't completely quiet anytime Baxter is in there.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if my dog was stressed i would try to find out what's stressing
him. rather than mask the problem i want to know the root of the
problem.

i think new age, yoga type music, transendental music, mello piano music,
music from India, recorder, flute may be relaxing. how do you know your
dog likes music?


----------

